# EPA fish oil caps and aspirin



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it safe to take fish oil supplements with aspirin?

I know its a good idea to take a EPA/DHA fish oil supplement whilst TTC but i am taking aspirin 75 mg as i have APL syndrome.
I have read that fish oil supplements should not be taken with anticoagulants is this true and would the benefits outweigh the risks.

Many Thanks
Flower


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Flower,

There are no studies available in the medical literature discussing interactions between omega fatty acid supplements and anticoagulants. The US national centre for complimentary medicine suggests that borage oil or evening primrose (omega 6 fatty acid) might increase the risk of bleeding especially in people taking blood thining drugs and that taking EPA/DHA in fish oil (omega 3 fatty acid), in some people, can affect the length of time it takes the blood to clot. Quite what this means in actual practice though I don't know as there don't appear to be any clinical cases/reports to support this  

I can't imagine there are any serious problems with taking fish oil and low dose aspirin so I think it'd be fine to take them together.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks thats very reassuring, I'll buy some tomorrow.
Do you have any recommendations for good brands or the doses I should be taking.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi flower,

Sorry don't know enough about all the brands are available to make any recommendations. Any good herbalist/health food shop will stock them (perhaps large branches of Boots etc.. might stock them too). Brands tend to vary quite a bit in the amount and ratio of EPA/DHA that they contain so you'd need to look into which ones give the higher amounts. There's always the Marilyn Glenville ones available via the web at The Natural Health Practice (although these tend to be more expensive than other brands; but then the amounts are what she recommends as part of her natural treatment programs)

Sorry this doesn't help much but there are so many brands available that it's hard to say. I'd suggest starting with a recommended treatment protocol such as Zita West/Marilyn Glenville and then choosing a product once you decide what is best for you.

Maz x


----------



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I'll give it Zita West a go.


----------

